# Are we eating too much?



## chimuru (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi,

I know we are not supposed to limit puppy (10 weeks soon) meals but mine eats quite a lot for a couple days.
I was reading that best food for puppies is ones they thrive on. My girl was eating kinda lazy. Like she is not hungry all the time when I was feeding her dry kibble only.
So I decided to add a spoon of yogurt into her bowl. I mixed it up with kibble and omg she eat a lot.
She literally looks like a balloon after eating. Her belly is very big and rounded. It might not be a problem as she is growing now and need a lot of nutrients but I just wanted to check with you guys to hear what you think. 

We are feeding her 3 times a day with as much as she can eat and then occasional treats.
Before I was leaving bowls for her for whole day as she was eating so little, but now I'm taking it away as she sometimes seek second round after a potty walk for example.

thank you.

best,
Tim and Kiki


----------



## GracieGirl (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi! My understanding is that dogs love dairy however have trouble digesting lactose, most dogs are lactose intolerant and experience bloating and gastrointestinal discomfort! 
Our pup eats 3 cups of puppy diet as recommended on the packet.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mine have not had a problem with small amounts yogurt, or cottage cheese in their diet.


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

If you give their guts time to assimilate the dairy into the digestive juices/system, slowly they develop the enzymes to digest it without lots of trouble.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Beware adding people food, it's a slippery slope! They learn very fast how to get you to give more of that, and that can lead to an imbalance of nutritional stuff they need, Vizslas are high performance animals and too much fat or simple carbs aren't good for them. A little approved people food, fine. But things that aren't typically part of their regular diet, like diary...isn't the best thing to cheat with.

How about a little fresh cooked chicken instead??


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Goat milk is good for them and very helpful if you tend to have the occasional loose stool post typical fast runs, swims etc. Pet stores in our area sell them frozen and u can keep them in your freezer for a relatively long time. Breders use that also often when weening puppies, changing food etc. There are also powdered versions u can buy and sprinkle a bit on the food. Only small amount at the time is needed, but that may help you have your pup eat his meal without significantly changing any balance.


----------

